# help sexing auratus



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

I have a group of 3 Costa Rican auratus that are about 18 months old I havent hear calling and havent seen any breeding not sure what sex they are any help would be very much appreciated....

1)









2)









3)









Thanks,

Dustin


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

Get closer shots of the frogs. In my group of cr auratus the females are noticeably larger (both girth and length wise) than the males.


----------



## DANdroBATES (Aug 30, 2011)

More close up pictures would be better and more helpful, but from those pics, the third frog looks considerably larger. Maybe 2.1 but don't hold me to that until we get some better pics.


----------



## trdlabs (Sep 23, 2011)

The third one looks like a male to me. And the second one looks like it could be a female. I can't tell on the first one but I think it could be a female to.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Just curious, do any of you have dart frog experience from before you joined dendroboard? 

It just seems a little weird to me that someone with 3-4 months experience would be suggesting sexes to people.... I would only half trust myself to do it via picture alone after two years, especially pictures that are not very telling. 

No offense intended, I just think this is better left to those who have worked with multiple groups over a long period of time, and have more experience than you or I.....


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Assuming they are 18 months old:

1. Unknown (I'd lean female based on what I can see)
2. Male
3. Female

In CR auratus, the females tend to be longer and more pear-shaped than males. The size/shape difference really is not obvious until the animals are older. Also, at 18 months, I would assume there has been some breeding, or at least courting behavior. The female will follow the male around (as he calls) and stroke his back. My auratus really started breeding for me once I provided them with a small pond, and increased their humidity so it's constantly in the 80s +.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

You might not have heard them because they're pretty quiet, much more so than my thumbnails. I've heard my pair of Campana Auratus call maybe 4 or 5 times in total in over a year and with around 20 tads this season.


----------



## trdlabs (Sep 23, 2011)

tclipse said:


> Just curious, do any of you have dart frog experience from before you joined dendroboard?
> 
> It just seems a little weird to me that someone with 3-4 months experience would be suggesting sexes to people.... I would only half trust myself to do it via picture alone after two years, especially pictures that are not very telling.
> 
> No offense intended, I just think this is better left to those who have worked with multiple groups over a long period of time, and have more experience than you or I.....


You can't base someones experience on a forum date . I was breeding Panther Chams before I ever joined a forum. I didn't want to listen to people telling me how I should be breeding my animals. I'm not telling the person that was the sex of there animals for sure. I know people that have been breeding for a few years and are way better at it than the ones that have been doing it for a lot years. Don't be afraid to help somebody out. If you don't know, you don't know. If you think you might know, help someone out.


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies so far!! Some people asked for close ups so here they are:

1)









2)









3)









I havent heard any calling or courting behavior but I'm sill kinda new to all this so maybe I'm just not realizing it.....

Thanks,

Dustin


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I think 2 and 3 might be female. Can't tell with number 1.


----------

